# Summer Weddings - Catching up.



## littlesandra (Jan 23, 2010)

I've dissapeared for a while, came back to share a few shots from this summer. Thoughts?

1. An abandoned US Naval Base in Argentia, NL






2. Abandoned fort, Fort Amherst, in St. John's, NL





3.





4.





5.


----------



## schumionbike (Jan 24, 2010)

Fantastic works!


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 24, 2010)

No.3 is my favorite!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 25, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 25, 2010)

3 and 4 I like, especially 3.. unique angle and concept for the shot.

5 is awkward for me. It's a beautiful setting, but I feel like the groom is about to fall off the rock due to his precarious footing. Then my mind starts drifting away from the pretty scene and I'm thinking, "If he's that precarious, how did the bride ever make it out there with her shoes? It must have taken them forever to get out there.... Did she take her shoes off? I can't see her feet. ..... hey, her dress is partially cut out of the frame at the bottom.... and come to think of it, so is the top of the mountain in the background." That's how my thinking went on that last photo.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 25, 2010)

nice work. Was it your idea to use the base?


----------



## bennielou (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, I have to ask.....where is the wedding photos?


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 25, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Ok, I have to ask.....where is the wedding photos?




Um, what? In the top post there are photographs of brides and grooms on their wedding day also known as wedding photographs.

ps; 'where ARE the wedding photos?' if it was one photo it would be 'where IS the wedding photo'.


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 25, 2010)

sinjans said:


> nice work. Was it your idea to use the base?



Yeah, I had arrived to the community about 20 minutes early to check out a few locations and found this old base that was just... there. I mentioned it to the bride and groom and they loved it!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 25, 2010)

#2 is my favorite, gorgeous shot!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

littlesandra said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I have to ask.....where is the wedding photos?
> ...


 

Sorry.  My. Grammer. Bad.

I was wondering, since you asked, where the ceremony pixs were.  I'm assuming there are some.

And thanks for spelling out what wedding photograph are.  I would have never known.  Ever.  Thanks so much for that.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, don't take this the wrong way even though you were a hag to me.

DONT USE CRAP LIKE FLICKER TO SHOW YOUR CLIENTS.   Did I make that clear?

Did you know that Flicker is making everything from playing cards to coffee mug and ripping you out of profits?

Am I surpised you don't know this already?  Not really.   But you know it all already.  

Ok, still waiting on wedding photos.  I know you took some.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

I honestly think yor wedding photos would be pretty.  Show some.  Please.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

I know I came off as rude but you did as well. Maybe look up to you are talking to before talking down to people.
Anyhoo, without the lesson about what wedding photos are, I would love to see some ceremony shots. 
I like the shots above, I was just hoping you had great ceremony shots as well.


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 26, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Ok, don't take this the wrong way even though you were a hag to me.
> 
> DONT USE CRAP LIKE FLICKER TO SHOW YOUR CLIENTS.   Did I make that clear?
> 
> ...



Um.. what? Where is this insane outburst coming from? My photos are uploaded to flickr at a 800x600 (usually) resolution and my website uses it load the photos. Also, you're not someone I would "look up to", you were rude, petty and immature. Sure, I'm the grammar police but your spamming of my thread is unwelcomed. 

Your outburst was insane, and I can't quite make any sense of it. I will no longer be addressing you and I'd appreciate it if you'd step back and re-read the abundance of messages you just left in this thread. 



Thank you.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 26, 2010)

Please use the ignore feature - it can be highly useful in such situations.


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 26, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Please use the ignore feature - it can be highly useful in such situations.



haha, thank you. I will make use of it!


----------



## srinaldo86 (Jan 26, 2010)

What the...
That was quite entertaining to read.

Anyways, Pic #5 is cool but I feel bad for the husband, he looks like hes struggling to remain vertical. #3 is definitely the best in my opinion.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

littlesandra said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, don't take this the wrong way even though you were a hag to me.
> ...


All I said was your photos were beautiful and I wanted to see the ceremony shots. I bet they are beautiful too.

Flicker takes your photos and ownes them. They make all kinds of crap from them, and sell them. I didn't know if you knew that.

Also, just so we are clear, I never spammed you.  I don't even know your website.  I've seen what you posted, and I'm all good.


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 26, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> What the...
> That was quite entertaining to read.
> 
> Anyways, Pic #5 is cool but I feel bad for the husband, he looks like hes struggling to remain vertical. #3 is definitely the best in my opinion.



I'm having quite the chuckle myself. 

It was a hard spot, the ledge was actually not as far out as it seems but to fit both of them up there was difficult. I'm happy with the result, except for the tiny cropping of the dress on the bottom! 

Thanks!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 26, 2010)

bennielou said:


> I would love to see some ceremony shots.




Ummm....  the OP didn't offer up any cermony shots for thoughts.  BUT, let's talk about the work that was posted.

I really like that you've placed couples "out of context."  And you did it well in both 2 and 5.

Nice window light of the bride!

-Pete


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 26, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see some ceremony shots.
> ...



I love when Brides and Grooms step outside the stereotypical garden settings, I like the contrast of how pristine and beautiful they look against things that are no longer beautiful.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the shots posted.  I'd love to see more.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 27, 2010)

:addpics:






I think that bennie meant to say "...look up *who* you are talking to before talking down to people." If you did, you'd see that bennie is a favorite photog amongst the site. (And maybe you had done that already... I don't know, just speculating).

Sandra: the photos you have here really aren't "wedding" photgraphs, they're pre and post-wedding photographs. "Wedding photographs" tend to include a church, priests, best man, maid of honor, guests... that type of stuff. As opposed to abandoned, half-demolished buildings (which look great, by the way!). And I'm sure Bennie means well when he advises against using Flickr.

Bennie: You do sound a little off your rocker in that "Flickr" post.


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 27, 2010)

C.Lloyd said:


> :addpics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but if someone hired you to for a "wedding day" all photos you take on that day are considered wedding photos. I said it was "Summer Weddings - Catching Up" I did not state in the title "Photos of Wedding Ceremonies" and the neglect to post a photo of the ceremony. Wedding photographs include the bride and groom, one of the weddings featured had a 5 minute ceremony and then 4 hours of photographs, so you mean to tell me you don't consider those 4 hours of photos to be wedding photographs? 

I'm a professional photographer who spent two years studying under amazing photographers here in Newfoundland, and now have two years on my own under my belt. I am a green horn, I have a lot to learn - but that doesn't make me a newbie or stupid. I know what wedding photographs entail. 

I know very well who Bennie is, even when she posted under her old name years ago on this forum. (I was a fan of Visions in White back then). I'm not a new to this forum if you click on my name you will see that. Your comment makes me believe this is a case of "Don't you know who I think I am" 

I'm quite okay with using flickr and one internet screaming fest isn't going to change my mind. I do not direct my clients to a flickr page, it is more for hosting my photographs. I'm done defending my using flickr, it's my decision - not yours, or hers, or anyone's. If it bites me in the ass eventually, so be it. 

I posted photos from my summer weddings in here, if you want to see ceremony photos you can pop over to my website and check them out, or maybe I'll eventually put a few in from ceremonies in a post. 

This will be my last post in regards to Bennie's little "outburst" as the person is now being ignored, and I will keep it that way. I'm not one to spend hours responding to internet drama, it's the INTERNET. In regards to your this thread is useless without photos, I invite you to view the initial post where there are indeed photographs. 

Thank you.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 27, 2010)

C.Lloyd said:


> :addpics:
> 
> *(This was meant as sarcasm, as obviously there were pics in your first post)*
> 
> ...


 

Please see "tongue in cheek" reference in sig....

I gotta stop trying to be funny.... it doesn't translate properly in forums.

Would it help if I put silly emoticons all over my post?


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 27, 2010)

C.Lloyd said:


> C.Lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > *\**And how do you get a bride and groom to agree to 4 hours of photos on their wedding day??)*
> ...


----------

